# Enclosure design progtam for Mac. Are there any?



## splaudiohz (Apr 1, 2011)

I am looking to build some DIY enclosures for my office/PC. I wanna cross my mids to my ribbons at about 1000-1200hz but winISD is more so for 200 and below. Anyone have anything?

Jesse


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

I dual boot into windows so that I can use all the toys...RTA, WinISD, DSP Tuning software. Another option might be running parallels with a copy of windows.


----------



## 69Voltage (Jul 30, 2013)

If you don't want to use Parallels, here are some sites you might check to see if anything like you are looking for is available.

macserialjunkie.com
codez4mac.com
macbb.org

Or someone at avsforum.com might know of a Mac program.


----------

